# Grandpa's bone saw.



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Did a quick restore on this ole bone saw sorry no before pics it was one of those jobs that once I started it went quick and then was to late.

Anyway It was Grandpa the butcher it was his saw he gave it to me about 30 some years ago before he died. I've butchered a semi truck full of deer with it and it needed a new blade and some cleanup. So I did a scuff and blow on it light sanding and some steel wool and hit the wood with some butcher block oil.

Its got to be well over 60 years old as I know he had it before I was born.

Here is the finished work. I didn't want to remove all the history from it so it was mainly just a clean up and a new blade.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great looking specimen. A bad guy mafia body disposal exspurt could do good with that. Or maybe a guy like Slippy who dont like uninvited visitors on his estate.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Great looking specimen. A bad guy mafia body disposal exspurt could do good with that. Or maybe a guy like Slippy who dont like uninvited visitors on his estate.


I believe this saw could have multible use's :devil:


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

Well done on the cleanup! Nothing like a quality tool with family history!


----------

